# Ein paar Koibilder, die im Shubi-Thread nichts zu suchen haben



## dragsterrobby (5. Juli 2013)

Moin,
hier mal ein Foto von meinen einem Koi und Butterfly.
Die Aufnahme hat auch Eva Maria gemacht!


----------



## Springmaus (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi oder nicht Koi ! Das ist die Frage*

Hallo,

 ui der rechts sieht schon extrem geil aus (das musste jetzt mal sein)

Der Linke ja da können meine Shubis mithalten.


----------



## dragsterrobby (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi oder nicht Koi ! Das ist die Frage*

Danke Doris,
von den rechten habe ich 3 Stk. sind etwa 5 Jahre alt und nun gut 25cm groß.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi oder nicht Koi ! Das ist die Frage*



dragsterrobby schrieb:


> Danke Doris,
> von den rechten habe ich 3 Stk. sind etwa 5 Jahre alt und nun gut 25cm groß.



Hi Günther,

5jährige Koi die erst 25cm sind. Da scheint denen entweder was nicht so recht zu passen:shock oder das sind wirklich extreme Kümmerlinge

MfG Frank


----------



## dragsterrobby (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi oder nicht Koi ! Das ist die Frage*

Jup Frank hast Recht, hab mich vertan, sind ca. 35-40cm, sorry!


----------



## jolantha (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi oder nicht Koi ! Das ist die Frage*

Klar doch, macht mich nur neidisch !!!!!
Gibts nicht noch mehr Bilder, von tollen Fischen, die ich *nicht * habe ??


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi oder nicht Koi ! Das ist die Frage*

@ Jolantha

kannste haben


----------



## willi1954 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi oder nicht Koi ! Das ist die Frage*



> Gibts nicht noch mehr Bilder, von tollen Fischen, die ich nicht habe


ja klar

hier mein süsser
 

Gruss Willi


----------



## Sandra1976 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi oder nicht Koi ! Das ist die Frage*

Ui Willi,
der ist aber wirklich extrem schön!
Hab auch ein paar schöne Shubis, müsste sie nur mal fotografieren. 
Hab mir auch einen Traum erfüllt und einen weißen Butterfly Koi mit rotem Punkt hinter dem Kopf  gekauft. Ist allerdings noch recht klein mit seinen ca. 15 cm, der muss noch wachsen. War allerdings in auch in dieser Größe sehr teuer uiuiui
Viele Grüße Sandra


----------



## jolantha (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein paar Koibilder, die im Shubi-Thread nichts zu suchen haben*

@ Lucy ----  Der erste blaue ist ja ne Wucht !!

@ Willi ----  wirklich ein Prachtbursche .

@ Sandra ----  Bild bitte .


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Ein paar Koibilder, die im Shubi-Thread nichts zu suchen haben*

Butterfly Koi finde ich schick, suche aber immer nur Tiere mit dem Metallglanz in der Flosse. Bis jetzt nur einen Weißen gefunden. Der Graue oben von Günter...wierd der auch noch Weiß ??? Was glaubt Ihr?


----------



## dragsterrobby (7. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Ein paar Koibilder, die im Shubi-Thread nichts zu suchen haben*

Moin,
hab ja wie schon geschrieben 3 davon, waren mal alle so wie auf dem Foto.
Einer davon ist in der Zwischenzeit fast schwarz, die 2 anderen dind noch genau so grau/silber.


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Ein paar Koibilder, die im Shubi-Thread nichts zu suchen haben*

Einen Butterfly hab ich auch, nur scheint er irgendwie viel langsamer zu wachsen als die anderen.
Er wird schneller breit wie lang
Aber schön ist er schon, find ich zumindest


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Ein paar Koibilder, die im Shubi-Thread nichts zu suchen haben*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Einen Butterfly hab ich auch, nur scheint er irgendwie viel langsamer zu wachsen als die anderen.
> Er wird schneller breit wie lang
> Aber schön ist er schon, find ich zumindest



Ja, der ist so wie meiner...wohl schon etwas größer. Vor Jahren als ich noch keine Teich hatte habe ich immer kleine Kois gekauft und in einer Regenwanne über den Sommer gehabt, damit dort keine Mückenplage entsteht. Im Spätsommer sind die Tiere immer zu meiner Verwandschaft in einen großen Teich gewanndert. Aus der Zeit schwimmt dort noch immer ein fast gelber Butterfly mit Farbe an der Seite.....zurück bekomme ich den wohl nicht mehr 
Ist aber wohl kein reiner Butterfly sondern eher ein Mischling. Die Flossen sind nur etwas ausgezogen.


----------



## dragsterrobby (8. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Ein paar Koibilder, die im Shubi-Thread nichts zu suchen haben*

Moin,
ich bin auch der Ansicht das die Butterfly gegenüber den normalen Koi, sich in der Größe langsamer entwickeln.
Zumindestens ist es bei mir so.


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Ein paar Koibilder, die im Shubi-Thread nichts zu suchen haben*

Meiner wurde gekauft als Platinum, so richtig schön weiß.
Nun schimmer er dunkel wenn er von einem wegschwimmt, Sonnenlicht verstärkt das ganze noch.
Günther, hat das bei dir auch so angefangen(Bei deinen Fischen natürlich)


----------



## dragsterrobby (8. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Ein paar Koibilder, die im Shubi-Thread nichts zu suchen haben*

Hallo Ralph,
ich habe es nicht mehr genau auf dem Schirm aber es begann vor ca. anderthalb Jahren, das der eine immer etwas dunkler wurde. Nun ist er nicht schwarz aber schon sehr sehr dunkel.


----------

